# Woodfast jointer / thickness planer combination



## DoctorDan

I've got the same model sitting in my shed. Nice unit. Probably the best value for money in the market.
Only problems I've had is wanting a 14" version and a spiral head (both would obviously cost more money though.) The bed is a little short for jointing long stock.


----------



## Boneski

Agree - the bed is a little short for jointing long stock, I've had to be a bit creative when doing so.
Thanks for your comment, Dan.


----------

